# Can't find network diagnostics



## Alan Richard (Sep 1, 2008)

Please help. After a power surge my Apple Mac can't connect to the internet because it asks for dial up and we're networked by ethernet and ADSL so dial up won't work. I can't find Network Diagnostics in the Core Services Directory in the Library in the Systems folder so don't ask me to look there. I also don't have Safari, I connect to the internet via Microsoft Internet Explorer. So I can't connect to the internet and I can't find Network Diagnostics - don't think it's even on the computer. Also, ALL other computers on our network are working so it's not the modem or the cables.


----------



## jfm429 (Jun 8, 2007)

What version of OS X are you using? Try using "Network Utility".


----------



## nvr.bck.from.mac (Aug 15, 2008)

it's good to know the version of os x you're using... macfan would be right in that aspect.

but here's what i would do. go into your network preferences in system preferences. go to the network port configurations and change the order. in this case you would put "dialup" on the bottom (and maybe even un-check it), and "built-in ethernet" on the top. and then restart your modem with your mac connected.

while you're in your network preferences, check the status of your connection and tell us what it says.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Judging by the original post, this is likely an older computer (IE, the browser mentioned, won't run on anything produced in the past couple years [the last G5 came out in, what, August 2006?], only received bug-fix upgrades since March 27, 2000, and Microsoft said it was ceasing development in June of 2003--furthermore, it hasn't been on Microsoft's downloads page since December 31, 2005). I think we're dealing with "legacy" hardware.

That's not necessarily a problem, mind you. We just need to know what we're dealing with. The "System Preferences" recommendation above won't apply to a Mac running anything pre OS-X. It's a completely different animal, with completely different parameters with which to deal.

As such, in order to provide some help that might actually be of some help, we need to know what ilk of Mac we're dealing with, what OS it is running, and anything else that may be of some consequence (err on the side of inclusion--amount of installed RAM, processor speed, processor type, dietary habits, any allergies, aches, pains, etc.).

Before this basic info is known no meaningful help can be given. Sorry.


----------

